# Traveler Curtain Rental



## Gretsch (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey-

I just got told by the set designer for the community theatre I work for that they need a traveler rented for the show that techs on Sunday and opens in 10 days...I have searched on-line and on the board but haven't found any good places to rent that are close to home (Peoria, Il). I have only lived in Illinois for a few months and don't have too many contacts yet so I though maybe some of you would know. 

What I need:
Traveler track and curtain with all hardware for a false proscenium opening with the dimensions of 10' high x 16' wide...we have as much as 14' high x 20' wide to work with. And a budget of around $300-500. If anyone knows anything that can help that would be amazing. Thanks.

Trevor


----------



## Footer (Aug 11, 2009)

Woo Hoo, a Cornstock boy, hows the tent treating ya? 

You have a few options. I would give Bradly a call if you have not already, they might have something laying around in their new building. I would also call Grandstage in Chicago. They have a drapery house. Upstaging also has a large softgoods department, but not have something that small. As far as Central Illionios goes, there are some small rental houses, but I don't think any stock what you are looking for. You might also want to try giving the Civic Center a call, they could have something. 

Grand Stage Company

http://upstaging.com/


----------



## Gretsch (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Footer. The tent is treating me well, just having a hell of a time adjusting to community theatre. I have emailed the guys at Bradley and I hope to hear from them soon, and I will contact the rest of the guys you suggested...I have started toying with the idea of rigging up my own track or swag system if all else fails...anyone have any ideas on diy curtain tracks?

Trevor


----------



## FatherMurphy (Aug 11, 2009)

Chicago Scenic is another place to call, they do soft goods rentals. Might try Freeman Decorating, too. They sometimes have to do travelers for product reveals at trade shows.

As for DYI solutions, try snooping around a farmer's hardware store (Farm & Fleet, Orscheln, etc.) - rolling shed door track is remarkably similar to ADC Besteel track...  

Are you familiar with basic bi-parting traveler rigging? Or will you need help with that too? Another thought would be to sew some rings on the back of the goods, and fake up a venetian/austrian/tabbed sort of effect.


----------



## Gretsch (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks FM...Out of everyone I was able to get on the phone or email no one in the area had track with drapes in a size suitable for the space so we are going with red velour pipe and drape and rigging up a basic tracking system using drape clamps and rings to make what I am thinking of as a glorified shower curtain with a pulley system...I will tell you all how it works out...

Trevor


----------

